# fully recovered nearly!



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

hi, i thought id just people know that my dp is nearly completely gone which is great!! when i had bad dp i always thought, what would it feel like to get better and im sure many of you do.

it ceratinly didnt get better quickly (i first got dp 15 months ago) but i found if u distact yourself and focus on goals in your life the dp sort of loses any meaning. i used to hear people say that on here and think yh but that doesnt solve the problem but how i think it does, because everyone has anxietys about things (dying,losing control ect.) but people with dp have them on the minds 24/7 instead of having them in the subconcoius so by shoving them back in the subconcious by distracting yourself is in my opinion curing yourself!

dnt get me wrong it is very hard to distract yourself, i know what your going through but it is a gradual prosess and yes u will probably have relapses but in the end it fades away! also i tryed my very best to be positive, and stay happy! i find thinking depressive thought is easy even now, and in turn this leads to more depressed thoughts. if u feel yourself thinking depressive thoughts look at the things around u that are beautiful, think of the people u love!

i wish everyone on here the very best of luck in there recoverys, i know u can all beat it! u just got to believe u can! 
take care x
jamie


----------

